# Utility prices edging me out of the hobby



## 911 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've been in this hobby for 40 plus years. I have a 400 gallon running with two eheim 2260 and two 300 watt heaters. With water rate charges increasing every years by 10 percent each year for the past 10 years and for the foreseeable future, plus now in Toronto we will be subject to not one but two further increases to our electricity bills starting in May and to add to this fact that the Auditor General of Ontario expects Ontario electricity rates to increase by 45 percent by 2015, I think it's time to consider leaving the hobby. It's been a great run.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Consider the costs of not having the aquarium.

This is my main hobby right now. It keeps my mind busy, keeps me in a routine, gives me something to look forward to, helps me relax, also gets me excited at times.

If you gave up this hobby, you would most likely pick up a new hobby that could cost even more, especially in the short term. Then there is the cost of therapy you aren't getting from your fish.

My fish hobby costs me a bit, but you can't put a price on happiness


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Downsize first!!!! If you were into marine, then change to freshwater maybe, and downsize!!!

So you can get a smaller tank that is low tech and no heaters required? Like a 75 to 120 gallons (or even a 40 gallon), goldfish tank, or white mountain minnows / pepered corydoras / BN Plecos for example (there are others). For the lights, use home depot shop lights, 2 bulbs, and grow low light plants like Anubias / Java Fern / Java Moss / Hygrophilia / Bacopa. Heck, you can even grow mint emerged if you want on top of the tank.

You could do a dedicated one or any mix you feel is safe with. You can get 2x AC100 for 50$ each, or with one eihem 2217 (or combination), and sell your old filters, or keep one and use it, and sell the other. You want to do less water change, then understock and have lotsa plants!!!! Then you can reduce the water changes and save more money, and still enjoy the hobby.

Heck, if you feel that is too much still, you can get yourself a nice 10 to 20 gallon tank, with shrimps and pepered corydoras (or dwarf types). Or, get a heater for it and get fancy!!! 

Bored and have extra cash, re-scape!!!!

Anyways, I think better to downsize then to eliminate completely.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

id suggest a downsize. thats an expensive tank i couldnt afford. i am happy with my new 60 marine tank, and its roughly $40 per month to run.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

What do you have in the tank? you could always try breeding something that would help subsidize the cost of running the tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*costs*

dude!!!! huge downsisze to offset the hydro costs . make a favorite tank for u so u can still keep into it .i know its hard but if its costing u to the point of too much .
time to simmer down a bit ,or like prev poster recs try to make some cash in breeding and plant sales .
good luck 
tom


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well as others have said, downsize, depending where the tank is you could insulate the sides to make it retain heat more effectively. Or switch to fish that do not require as high a temperature. How often are you doing waterchanges on this beast?

How much if you do downsize  ?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Keep plants to keep the nitrates level down, so no need for water changes


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Invest in stocks lol. Gold's always going up 

I get what you mean though, maybe look for a basement apartment to rent that includes utilities like I have.


----------

